# Air Factor



## p2shanmu (21 Sep 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm waiting to hear from RMO about my medical for aircrew. My MCC told me that I have to do an air factor after they received word from RMO from Ottawa. I'm just wondering does anyone know how long it takes to get a clearance from air factor after I finish the air factor?
Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (21 Sep 2009)

What trade ?


----------



## p2shanmu (23 Sep 2009)

ACSO


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2009)

p2shanmu said:
			
		

> ACSO



It can take a while as it can only be reviewed by the aviation medecine folks at DRDC Toronto.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It can take a while as it can only be reviewed by the aviation medecine folks at DRDC Toronto.



It sure can take long.  I'm glad that this year I finally got my air factor changed back to 5 after being a 4 for 8 years.  When I was still a Med Tech, I was slated to go on my Air Med Evac course and needed the change in the air factor.  As it turned out, I went to Bosnia and remustered not long after I returned so I never needed it.  It remained until they finally changed it this year at my request.


----------



## Loachman (23 Sep 2009)

Why go to any effort just to downgrade?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Sep 2009)

There is no set answer as a few things could affect how long it takes, but the answer I was given from the Med Staff at my CDU when I was putting in for my AF was "expect 3-4 months after the file is sent to AUMB".

A friend of mine applying for COTP AES Op at 14 Wing got his back in 2 months.  It depends on how busy they are and if your file is complete when it arrives.  If they need more info on something, its safe to say you can double the timeframe.

*AUMB= Aerospace Undersea Medical Board, the folks Cdn Aviator was talking about at CFEME/DRDC.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> *AUMB= Aerospace Undersea Medical Board, the folks Cdn Aviator was talking about at CFEME/DRDC.



Yeah but why clutter a reply with another accronym when i can make my point and answer the question without it.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah but why clutter a reply with another accronym when i can make my point and answer the question without it.



You'll never be a staff officer if you don't fill your documents with uselss, confusing, contradictory acronyms.  If you're not careful, someone might understand what you're saying!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Sep 2009)

Aerospace Undersea?
At least make up sensible acronyms!
Must take so long because they are concerned with staffing our flying subs...


----------



## take2 (23 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> "expect 3-4 months after the file is sent to AUMB".



 :'(   I am waiting for my Air Factor and hoping that this recruiting process might end soon.  I'm excited and want to start my new career as AEC.


----------



## burkecross (23 Sep 2009)

I've been waiting on my air factor for about a month to go AEC, they've told me it takes between a week and a month, but with the speed they've moved my file so far... I figure double that.


----------



## Occam (23 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You'll never be a staff officer if you don't fill your documents with uselss, confusing, contradictory acronyms.  If you're not careful, someone might understand what you're saying!



I'll bet you saw that CANFORGEN that came out today.  You know, the one that announced the IOC of the CFICC, which replaces some of the NDCC, JCC and CCC and is supported by the JC2SC.  The remainder of the NDCC becomes the SSC.

Someone pass me some ASA RFN SVP.


----------



## Neolithium (23 Sep 2009)

I think I just went crosseyed  :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Sep 2009)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Aerospace Undersea?
> At least make up sensible acronyms!
> Must take so long because they are concerned with staffing our flying subs...



Well, its because they deal with all medicals for aircrew and divers and certain other CF members...so...I guess, applying "military common sense"...


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Sep 2009)

I may have jumped the gun...if there is an "and" and the op just left it out, then ok...but not bothered enough to look it up.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Why go to any effort just to downgrade?



Because I don't require it, never will and it always held up my medical for months.   :-\


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2009)

Odd. It's never held mine up.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Odd. It's never held mine up.



Not to mention, you actually require it.


----------



## p2shanmu (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the answers. Do I have to wait to hear back from RMO, to book an appointment for the AIRFACTOR?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Oct 2009)

I'll say *probably* as I don't work at your or any CFRC.  You'll likely have to meet the minimum entry requirements for the CF, then do the Aircrew Medical Parts I and II, cyclo eye exam, etc.

Why not call your CFRC Med folks?


----------



## Loachman (7 Oct 2009)

p2shanmu said:
			
		

> Do I have to wait to hear back from RMO, to book an appointment for the AIRFACTOR?



You can't anyway. Don't worry. This, like everything else, will happen when the time is right.


----------

